# I'M OUT No more G for me



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Peoples,

I think my first post never made it to posting so I'm giving it a second shot. I am leaving G scale and have several items listed on eBay under the name k-hover. I have more things to list so keep watching. i think my asking prices are well below reasonable. My stuff is in excellent condition. Best wishes to all of you and the future of G. I just cannot afford having stuff that basically sits in boxes or on shelves that will never get run on a layout never built. Thanks to all and your informative answers and discussion. What a wonderful group of train nuts.


Best wishes

nate


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hate to see you go Nate. If things don't turn around within the next 6 months or so I think I'll be in the same boat. 
Later Jason


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep one engine and a couple cars, you never know what tommorow will bring. Sure you dont have room for even a small indoor layout, my first outdoor layout was only 5' x 9'. 

I am downsizing too but even tho my indoor layout is only about 5' x 7' I'm not going anywhere...I've just changed direction and am going microlayout... well micro for G.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope you will at least stay on the forum, I've definitely enjoyed your posts. 

Sorry to hear the news. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nate*

*Thanks for 334 - I will try for 331 on Evil-Bay.*
*Even Mr. I_SAY_SO will miss you - (Except for all those HoverCraft books).*
*the_Other_Ray*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Nate. Hope you stick around on the forum. I'd do as one said if possible keep at least one loco around you just never know. Hope ya check in once in a while. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Hope things improve


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Vic's got a good point: hang onto a few pieces, you just never know.

I've been trying to get a bench up for more than 2 years; I get closer every year.









The economy hasn't had much effect on me: I started at the bottom with every intention of staying there.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Posted By Les on 09 Jul 2009 08:56 AM 
The economy hasn't had much effect on me: I started at the bottom with every intention of staying there.[/b]


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bull,

I'm perfect, of course.









I'm hesitant to click on those things, can't you get viruses from doing that?


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't had any virus problems. My McAfee beta programs have never picked up anything no ill effects with my laptop. I found your comment funny. A freind of mine told me the same thing about staying at the bottom last year. I busted my a$s to get a supervisor postiion 2 months later myself and 2 other supers were laid-off. If I wouldn't have moved up I would still have that job. 
Jason


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Bull: 

That seems to be the standard way for business to justify letting you go. Give you a raise then put it on the books showing how much money can be saved. 

Happened to me in 2000, did not want the promotion but they gave it to me anyway, then 2 months later I was gone.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys thanks for the advice and support. I decided to take your advice and keep a portion of what I owned. It won't be much but you never know, a couple of loco's a few cars, some track. I do plan to hang around the forums a bit. But times are getting tough. Hope this finds everyone ok. 

Nate


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sweating it too..... I got a big meeting the 23 rd and 24th. They are shutting down everything west of the rockies. NM Wy Montana, Co, AZ, Utha Idao WA OR, NV and CA for this meeting. 
Mandatory all servicemen must attend. I am driving over I love road trips and will enjoy the drive over.


----------

